# Max ate a small amount of white chocolate



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Earlier today I was eating a white chocolate magnum ice-cream... a couple of small pieces broke off - Max ate I tiny piece before i could scoop them up. Max is 12.3kg.. 

should i be worried?
Thanks.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I think its the darker chocolate that's a bigger problem and white chocolate is lower risk. If its any consolation, my old beagle ate two tiers out of a completely full box of assorted chocolate and she was fine, that's if you can can ever call a beagle fine.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nigel said:


> I could be wrong, but I think its the darker chocolate that's a bigger problem and white chocolate is lower risk. If its any consolation, my old beagle ate two tiers out of a completely full box of assorted chocolate and she was fine, that's if you can can ever call a beagle fine.


So good to hear you beagle was a fine! Made me feel better!!! Thanks  are beagles dopy? I don't know much about the breed! 

Also googled that white chocolate is lower risk than other types of chocolate.








This was a picture of one of the pieces that broke off- think it was a tiny bit bigger than this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is dark chocolate that is dangerous, and even more specifically, baking chocolate....a little milk or white will not kill a dog....alot of regular candy could make them sick...but even half the covering of a white Magnum bar (love them too!) will not hurt the dog.

Lee


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

They have to eat a large quantity before its a problem-I think because Rorie ate a whole pack of m&ms once-and no beagles are not dopey


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't consider white chocolate to be chocolate. I'm not sure what specific ingredient in chocolate is dangerous to dogs, but I know the darker the chocolate the worse. As Lee stated, dark baking chocolate is the most dangerous. White chocolate contains no chocolate liquor or cocoa solids. It only contains cocoa butter. Cheaply made white chocolate doesn't even contain cocoa butter. So definitely, I would say, "No worries."


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

holland said:


> They have to eat a large quantity before its a problem-I think because Rorie ate a whole pack of m&ms once-and no beagles are not dopey


Our beagle was a crack up, wether she was waiting in ambush under a pile of leaves or sliding down the kids slide, she had to be one of the happiest dogs I've evern had. We miss her.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I came across this a while back. Chocolate Toxicity Calculator - Dog ate chocolate? How much is too much? And yes, the darker the chocolate, the more dangerous it is. Unsweetened baking chocolate is the worst.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nigel said:


> Our beagle was a crack up, wether she was waiting in ambush under a pile of leaves or sliding down the kids slide, she had to be one of the happiest dogs I've evern had. We miss her.


Aww what a great dog!!!! 


Thanks everyone for your replies, greatly appreciate it!!!  

Max is currently playing pretty rough with his 2 older but much smaller sisters  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## klburen (Aug 3, 2013)

He will be fine!!!! My little 5 lb Pomeranian ate 4 pieces of sees candy one night. He did throw up for a few hours but was fine. It is bakers chocolate I believe that is dangerous Its a very scary experience to go through. Hope he is feeling okay


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I had a GS/Elk hound cross that ate an entire pound of fudge from under the Christmas tree one time (he did take the time to unwrap it)...I called the vet bawling my eyes out at 10pm and he laughed and told me to calm down, that as big as he was (60ish pounds) he could eat three times that much because it is milk chocolate. My little piggie didn't even get sick, no runs, nothing. He had an iron stomach that guy...nothing like my little sensitive pup who gets upset tummy if you look at him wrong


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I can google it, but pretty sure white chocolate does not contain Theobromine. The toxic ingredient in chocolate. So I bet you will be fine. Maybe some upset stomach and intestines. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for all your kind replies, you were right he was fine.. )) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

